# Möbel und Gegenstände für Grundrisse (Häuser)



## nicmail (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit Grundrissen die in Illustrator aufgebessert werden und bin auf der Suche nach Möbel und Gegenständen in Vektor (Ansicht von Oben).
Es sollte sowas wie eine Möbeldatenbank geben, jedoch konnte ich bisher keine finden.

Habt Ihr von solchen Datenbanken schon mal gehört oder damit schon mal beschäftigt?

Beispiel habe ich im Anhang eingefügt, das ist so ziemlich das Beste an Grundrissen die ich finden konnte.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,
habe ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden das du "Cliparts" von Möbeln suchst?
Das einfachste ist eigentlich immer selber machen. Und hier hast du ja schon eine gute Vorlage.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

meines Wissen beinhalten die meisten CAD-Programme (Allplan, VectorWorks etc.) fertige Möbel, sowohl in Ansicht als auch Aufriss. Diese sind dort in einer Datenbank abruf- und auswählbar. Wenn du kein CAD-Programm hast, wirst du um das selber zeichnen wohl nicht rum kommen.

Grüße Marco


----------

